# Iceland ahoy



## Dylan Christopher (Jan 4, 2017)

I've read a few threads on here about Iceland but I'm gonna start a new one so it's current and noticeable.

Anyways, going to Iceland this summer and looking for any and all information. Places to squat, things to know, possible contacts, etc.

Looking to do a workshare in return for a place to stay but also really need a place to paint. I'm a folk artist so it doesn't need to be pretty, just well lit and a place to use the bathroom.

Reach out if you have info or if you want to meet up!

-Rose


----------



## Hillbilly Castro (Mar 10, 2017)

I'm gonna subscribe to this thread, because I think I'm gonna wind up there pretty soon myself. I have really no information, except that the weather is gnarly and that there is a ferry to the Faroes and to Denmark. $90 tix one way from Montreal to Reykjavik, one way. 
Also I learned a lot of Norwegian really easily, and think it could transfer into Icelandic nicely. They speak english of course but it's nice to get it.


----------



## rusty (Jun 3, 2017)

Dylan Christopher said:


> I've read a few threads on here about Iceland but I'm gonna start a new one so it's current and noticeable.
> 
> Anyways, going to Iceland this summer and looking for any and all information. Places to squat, things to know, possible contacts, etc.
> 
> ...


i'll be in iceland tomorrow june 4th until june 16th, if you're there


----------



## rusty (Jun 6, 2017)

Hangin at reyjavik campsite. Tis a camp pretty much in the city. Its really lax, and enough people that u can get away with a lot. Eatin up all the free food in the pantry, just like hostels they have a public kitchen, wifi, bathrooms, showers even laundry, this place is hooked up. U just put up a tent here for 20usd or nearby and get all the perks. Great stopover if i do say so myself. 
Oh and its right next to the biggest swimming pool in iceland. So the locals know where its at. Its a very popular thing for icelandic people from what i see and hear. Public pools. Idk ima go by tm and see what all the excitement is about.


----------



## ntdxc1878 (Jun 6, 2017)

No advice to give, but I'll probably be heading there next year so make sure to update us on how it goes!


----------



## rusty (Jun 9, 2017)

As far as squatting word is theres plenty of abandoned barns because a few years back the farmers started vaccuum sealing their hay and leaving it outside. And the sheep stay out all summer as well. People seem few and far between even along the coast. The center of the island the highlands was also avoided mostly due to belief thats where the trolls and outlaws are


----------



## Tadaa (Jul 8, 2017)

If you want to do a work in return for a place you can check workaway or wooffing i guess.
However the laws about this changed a year or two ago and technically it isnt legal anymore.. so i know some places stopped doing this. 

Getting a cash job as a dishwasher or anything could work as there is soooooo many open jobs in the restaurant and hotel sector. 

If you are from the EEU its easy to get a social number. Almost every employer willing to hire you will apply for this. I had mine basiclly the next day.. if you apply yourself it takes a long time.

Housing is a massive problem in the city as a lot of owners prefer to cash in on tourism and rent through air bnb. Its all about being lucky here and meet that right person at the right time. There is facebook pages where people post places for rent or sublet. But each post gets 50 replies in a day..

If you re looking for a studio to paint in the city. I wish you a lot of luck. Dont know how to help with that but i do know a lot of people have been kicked out rehearsel spaces cause they are turning every place into a hotel


For those travelling. Like Rusty said. The campsite is a nice place to stay if you are in the city. You meet some nice people, right next to the swimming pool. There is free shelves for food , free box with clothes and campgear. And you only pay 20 bucks.

Reykjavik is a nice "city". people are great and friendly and you will always find somebody willing to help you. 
But it is an expensive city ( local newspaper just said its the 8th most expensive place in the world.. compared to number 28? Last year and 61th in 2011
Cheapest beer is 10 dollars. Rent 600 dollars. Cheapest food in town 20 dollars.. 

The country side.. lots of work too in hotels .
You can camp everywhere but respect nature and farmers.
There is a lot of tourist fucking things up so people are getting more and more upset if you camp on there farms (no joke. This week some tourist were chasing a lamb, cut its throat as they wwnted to grill it.
Ask if its ok or make sure you are not on privat land when you camp.


----------



## Tadaa (Jul 8, 2017)

If you have any questions, just ask. I just lived one year in reykjavik so i know my way around a bit. I wont be here for summer cause i m gonna hit the road myself and spend time in minneapolis. But i will come back in the fall
(Gonna try to get a job on a fishing boat as they pay 10.000 dollars a month. Plus i have always wanted to do that


----------



## FrumpyWatkins (Jul 8, 2017)

What is visa requirements for visiting? Just showup?


----------



## Tadaa (Jul 9, 2017)

Well, it shows your from the states so the same deal as europe... get a passport and no problems


----------



## FrumpyWatkins (Jul 9, 2017)

Tadaa said:


> Well, it shows your from the states so the same deal as europe... get a passport and no problems



I'm from the state's and I have a passport. I'm banned for life from Canada and also from the United kingdom and any protectorates. Not saying that matters buttttt, Visas are a real thing, can I just walk off a flight from the US no questions asked? Don't be ignorant, some of us can't maneuver freely.


----------



## Tadaa (Jul 10, 2017)

Not sure what countries are on the list of british protectorates. I tried a quick search online but cant find any better then this..
https://simple.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/British_overseas_territories

iceland is part of the schengen countries. And the uk is not. 
So it should be fine.

If you are talking about a ban from the uk and its territories. However if your banned from the EU its a different thing. But then again iceland isnt part of the eu so. And some friends of mine overstayed their schengen visa so they couldnt come visit me as they werrent allowed back for a few years

http://utl.is/index.php/en/
This is the immigration website of iceland.

Iceland is part of the visa waiver program so those rules apply (on how long you can stay and if you need to register online )

hope this helps..


----------



## silenthouse (Nov 24, 2017)

10,000 a month on a boat? holy shit, what do you have to do, and do you need alot of experience? Is it like danger pay or somthing? 

Yeah the housing crisis is simular in Ireland, but way worse.


----------



## Captain Da Vinci (May 28, 2018)

Tadaa said:


> If you have any questions, just ask. I just lived one year in reykjavik so i know my way around a bit. I wont be here for summer cause i m gonna hit the road myself and spend time in minneapolis. But i will come back in the fall
> (Gonna try to get a job on a fishing boat as they pay 10.000 dollars a month. Plus i have always wanted to do that



Came here to learn about Iceland, ended up wanting to work on a fishing boat. Where is it you can find a job working on a boat that pays that much money?


----------



## Tadaa (Jun 2, 2018)

by having the right connections at the right time..

didnt find a job within a month so went back to the restaurant business.
even though i knew from some people that almost every boat was hiring, they wouldnt call me back.


----------



## Deleted member 21429 (Jun 4, 2018)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...etal-scene-in-iceland/?utm_term=.0d443b5d00ca

Off subject but the link is too long for a status update. Anyway, lived in Keflavik and Grindavik for 3+ years in the early to mid 80s. Summa the best times of my life. If I didn't live here I'd live there but it has changed much since I left. ~ peace and great photos in the link


----------

